# Selling US Stocks



## TooMuchFS (13 May 2015)

A bit of a tricky one - would appreciate any advice!

We have 2 separate holdings of a stock in the US with 3 year old DRS's that our Australian broker's US agent is telling us are too old for him to use to sell, and the only alternative is to arrange new certificates (4 weeks), open new accounts (lots of paperwork for Aus family company/Super Fund) and then  post cheques!

As the holdings are in company/super fund names, we can't sell online through Computershare US without a long process of registering by mail(!) etc. which could also take months.

So how the heck can we sell them more simply?
Are there any Australian online brokers that could sell them using DRS or do we have to first order full certificates etc.?

Anyone had a similar experience?

Ta.

Peter


----------



## skyQuake (13 May 2015)

TooMuchFS said:


> A bit of a tricky one - would appreciate any advice!
> 
> We have 2 separate holdings of a stock in the US with 3 year old DRS's that our Australian broker's US agent is telling us are too old for him to use to sell, and the only alternative is to arrange new certificates (4 weeks), open new accounts (lots of paperwork for Aus family company/Super Fund) and then  post cheques!
> 
> ...




I believe commsec has a facility that allows you to do a one off sale for DR's in the US. Also depends on if the custodian is Bank of NY Mellon

What DRs are they of? Computershare may be able to convert them to an Aussie Stock (if its dual listed) for a fee


----------



## TooMuchFS (14 May 2015)

skyQuake said:


> I believe commsec has a facility that allows you to do a one off sale for DR's in the US. Also depends on if the custodian is Bank of NY Mellon
> 
> What DRs are they of? Computershare may be able to convert them to an Aussie Stock (if its dual listed) for a fee




Thanks.  They aren't dual listed but I will see if Commsec are able to assist. Many thanks.


----------

